# Hans Zimmer Live on Tour!!!



## jononotbono

Ok, so my partner Annabel bought me a ticket each to go and see Hans Zimmer Live on Tour at Wembley last night as a surprise birthday present!

It was by the far the greatest concert I have ever seen. Actually can't believe how incredible it was from start to finish. The players were out of this World (those String players!!!) and the Sound was absolutely stunning. Could hear everything. A live Choir! And Orchestra! People bandy the word "Epic" around these days but my goodness, last night was an EPIC experience.

When Hans Zimmer spoke to us he seemed so down to Earth and hilarious as well. I nearly spat my Beer out when he said "This is a Cello Concerto that I wrote, in, I don't know... (bit of a pause)... Probably an evening" and then they procede to start ripping out Pirates of the Caribbean. Did I mention the String Players? Those women look incredibly dangerous! Haha

I won't ruin anything else that happens in case anyone else here is about to go and experience it firsthand but I can't recommend going to watch it enough. So inspiring. Utterly bad ass!

Must dash. I've been spoilt rotten and we're staying in a 5 Star Hotel of which we drunkenly ordered room service and breakfast has arrived. Nice touch.


----------



## d.healey

I really wanted to see this but won't be able to unfortunately. I hope they release a DVD.


----------



## streetster

d.healey said:


> I really wanted to see this but won't be able to unfortunately. I hope they release a DVD.


Yeah me 2...I hope they do an Australia tour


----------



## streetster

d.healey said:


> I really wanted to see this but won't be able to unfortunately. I hope they release a DVD.


Yeah me 2...I hope they do an Australia tour


----------



## willbedford

I saw a couple of the videos Tina Guo posted. Looked like an amazing gig. Pretty much a rock concert from the looks of it.


----------



## Jono

Driving down next week to catch it at Birmingham...


----------



## Dean

HZ , Dublin , May 26! 

D


----------



## jononotbono

Yeah the gig was mindblowingly great! Everyone who is going is in for a treat. I wanna talk about it but don't want to ruin anything for anybody!


----------



## PeterKorcek

I saw him at HZ and friends Revealed in London Hammersmith which was absolutely amazing and now he is touring again - for it's in May in Prague, can't wait


----------



## Dean

PeterKorcek said:


> I saw him at HZ and friends Revealed in London Hammersmith which was absolutely amazing and now he is touring again - for it's in May in Prague, can't wait



Calmer than you are!


----------



## mac

I was there last night, it was completely captivating. Every single person there was hooked onto every single note. I was at the Hammersmith one too in 2014, and I reckon this was even better. Definitely two of the best moments in my life, it's that good. If you can get down tonight, do it.


----------



## Chris Hurst

Birmingham next Tuesday for me! Looking forward to it!


----------



## jononotbono

Yep. I wasn't exaggerating. Best concert I have ever seen!!


----------



## mac

How good was the surround sound in the second half?! I had sounds that seemed like they were coming out of my right pocket, it was surreal 



jononotbono said:


> Yep. I wasn't exaggerating. Best concert I have ever seen!!


----------



## dannymc

ticket is booked. Dublin May 26th, hoping the Irish crowd will give him a great reception 

Danny


----------



## Andreas Moisa

Berlin!


----------



## N.Caffrey

I went to the concert yesterday. Hans is great, but the sound wasn't really good. Too loud and muddy. It was alright, definitely not the best concert I've ever seen.


----------



## jononotbono

Ah sorry to hear that. The sound was incredible on the Opening night.


----------



## Patrick

I'm pretty hesitant to buy the tickets for the show here in Hamburg, Germany.
The venue is a giant sports arena. I am not counting on good sound and I once had a terrible music experience there: the sterile atmosphere totally ruined a Radiohead show for me. Haven't been there again since.
Adding ticket prices around 100€ to the equation does not help, though I would happily spend the money if I new the setting and the sound quality would be appropriate.


----------



## Kejero

Yeah the venue is such a huge factor. The last HZ concert I saw a few years ago was in a horrible venue, and I had very bad seats. Even then there were still some awesome moments. But this time I went for the best tickets, and from what I hear the venue (Paleis 12 in Brussels, next week) has a good enough reputation, so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## MR F

You guys are killing me... I bought a ticket (Gdansk, Poland) for my birthday after the show was announced. Unfortunately, I moved to Korea last month and now I cry myself to sleep every night.


----------



## Patrick

Very nice Kejero, wishing you a great concert night! I'm still thinking about whether or not to just risk it.


----------



## streetster

Whats the Manchester venue like? Or the venue in Paris?


----------



## N.Caffrey

Anybody is going to see Brian Tyler in May? Hopefully, given it's in a concert hall, the sound will be good!


----------



## jononotbono

Well, I guess these are definitely important factors to consider. Wembley is a renowned venue and the sound was awesome. I have seen many bad concerts especially where the sound has ruined everything. Portsmouth Guildhall being the last place I went to that was horrible. In fact, I won't ever go there again. However, Wembley is a safe bet. It's Wembley!


----------



## sourcefor

yeah I hope they release a DVD or come to the states!!


----------



## willbedford

Tickets booked. I'm seeing him in Manchester!

If anyone else is going, let's meet up.


----------



## mac

Im tempted to make it a triple and see him again in Manc too.


----------



## kilgurt

Sounds very promising! I'll be sseing him next week in Mannheim - 100 km from where he was born (Frankfurt/Germany)! I am very excited! Guthrie Govan is with him on guitar...


----------



## Chris Hurst

Saw the show in Birmingham last night and it was indeed amazing. I've been to a lot of live gigs and it was right up there with the best. It flew by!


----------



## pmountford

I too went to the Birmingham concert last night. I have to say that it was a fabulous concert - so many fantastic musicians too.


----------



## Smikes77

kilgurt said:


> Sounds very promising! I'll be sseing him next week in Mannheim - 100 km from where he was born (Frankfurt/Germany)! I am very excited! Guthrie Govan is with him on guitar...



My old guitar teacher! Awesome!


----------



## Uncle Peter

Guthrie taught me for about 3 months too - although he'd never remember


----------



## Smikes77

Uncle Peter said:


> Guthrie taught me for about 3 months too - although he'd never remember



Academy of contemporary music? Or BIMM?


----------



## Uncle Peter

ACM - but I left after 3 months - the course was drivel (2001!). For guitar anyway. In retrospect I should have jumped across to production - as I knew absolutely nothing then .. and still don't.


----------



## Uncle Peter

Guthrie stood out a mile amongst the other instructors though


----------



## Baron Greuner

Ahhh. The Brighton set.


----------



## mc_deli

Seagulls!


----------



## Smikes77

Uncle Peter said:


> ACM - but I left after 3 months - the course was drivel (2001!). For guitar anyway. In retrospect I should have jumped across to production - as I knew absolutely nothing then .. and still don't.



Ha! I did guitar at ACM in 2000. Then went on to be head of vocals at BIMM where I worked alongside him (kind of). With a couple of lessons I think Guthrie could have a bright future.


----------



## Uncle Peter

Nice - I'll never forget my first day - September 11 !


----------



## Smikes77

Uncle Peter said:


> Nice - I'll never forget my first day - September 11 !



Damn...what an awful inductiob


----------



## Matt Riley

I think I would suffer through a bad venue just to see Hans Zimmer. It's on my bucket list. Does he tour in the US?


----------



## FredrikJonasson

Where's the Scandinavian concert?


----------



## mark.warman

Sadly it looks like tomorrow night's Hamburg gig is the closest he's getting to Scandinavia. Having missed the Wembley concerts, I've booked for a less famous British venue (Bournemouth) at the end of May. A day at the seaside on a sandy beach in the sunshine (?) followed by an evening of fine musicianship. Can't wait...


----------



## MR F

Good thing you've put that question mark- I wouldn't count on sunshine in Britain :D


----------



## fbuerger

Hamburg was ... AWESOME. 

WOW

I really hope Hans will do this next year again.


----------



## Jono

I've got a feeling the Wembley gig was filmed


----------



## MA-Simon

So I was at the Berlin concert with friends.

And I have to appologize, since Hans is on this forums.
But for me, it was one of the_ worst_ concert _experiences_ I ever went to.

Maybe It was just not what I expected alltogether since my last concert is a few years back. I belive it was a venue thing.
And maybe because I have a different sonic landscape in mind when listening to the original film music. More... orchestral.

All I remember is noise, really fricking loud noise. Bass pads & drums. To loud. The speakers were bursting and ringing. So much Bass. After the Intro I would have normally gotten up to leave, to save my ears, if not for my friends who semed to like it. (They come from a metal background, so they are probably use to this.)
It was just loud and then even getting louder as the concert got on, diving into Metal teritory.

There was an Orchester and a Choir hidden back at the stage (we had great tickets.). Mouths were moving, instrument were played enthusiastically.
*We could not hear a single one them.*

The only positive thing I can say about the place: The lights were nice.

Hans had fun on the stage, and it was nice to see Tina doing her hair thing in person, so that's something.

I was really looking forward to that concert though, so right now, while it is still fresh. I am quite dissapointed...

But regardles, turn that volume down! It is insane.
My earsdrums will be hurting for at last a week and I got samples to map.

And as a side note:
So much handys, so much cameras, so much people eating.
There were ADVERTISES running with SOUND, during the concert brake.
Even if it was for game of thrones, which i like. But still.
What has become of concerts?!


----------



## Rctec

MA-Simon said:


> So I was at the Berlin concert with friends.
> 
> And I have to appologize, since Hans is on this forums.
> But for me, it was one of the_ worst_ concert _experiences_ I ever went to.
> 
> Maybe It was just not what I expected alltogether since my last concert is a few years back. I belive it was a venue thing.
> And maybe because I have a different sonic landscape in mind when listening to the original film music. More... orchestral.
> 
> All I remember is noise, really fricking loud noise. Bass pads & drums. To loud. The speakers were bursting and ringing. So much Bass. After the Intro I would have normally gotten up to leave, to save my ears, if not for my friends who semed to like it. (They come from a metal background, so they are probably use to this.)
> It was just loud and then even getting louder as the concert got on, diving into Metal teritory.
> 
> There was an Orchester and a Choir hidden back at the stage (we had great tickets.). Mouths were moving, instrument were played enthusiastically.
> *We could not hear a single one them.*
> 
> The only positive thing I can say about the place: The lights were nice.
> 
> Hans had fun on the stage, and it was nice to see Tina doing her hair thing in person, so that's something.
> 
> I was really looking forward to that concert though, so right now, while it is still fresh. I am quite dissapointed...
> 
> But regardles, turn that volume down! It is insane.
> My earsdrums will be hurting for at last a week and I got samples to map.
> 
> And as a side note:
> So much handys, so much cameras, so much people eating.
> There were ADVERTISES running with SOUND, during the concert brake.
> Even if it was for game of thrones, which i like. But still.
> What has become of concerts?!



Didn't you read any of the reviews.!?

http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...r-gladiator-interstellar-wembley-arena-london

http://www.gigwise.com/reviews/1063...r-tour-at-london-wembley-arena-review-setlist


----------



## rottoy

Rctec said:


> Didn't you read any of the reviews.!?
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...r-gladiator-interstellar-wembley-arena-london
> 
> http://www.gigwise.com/reviews/1063...r-tour-at-london-wembley-arena-review-setlist


I don't understand. So the reviews are correct and MA-Simon is wrong?


----------



## jononotbono

I can absolutely confirm that nothing MA Simon has said is what I experienced at the Wembley Concert. That Guardian Review is rather accurate. Also, I could hear everything throughout the whole concert. Amazing detail! It was absolute Magic.


----------



## rottoy

jononotbono said:


> I can absolutely confirm that nothing MA Simon has said is what I experienced at the Wembley Concert. That Guardian Review is rather accurate. Also, I could hear everything throughout the whole concert. Amazing detail! It was absolute Magic.


 So that would imply one thing; You got better seats than Mr. MA-Simon and thus got a way more polished experience.
Because I have a hard time believing that Simon is being deliberately contrarian since he seems to be a fan of Zimmer and was merely disappointed in how the venue presented the concert.


----------



## Rctec

rottoy said:


> I don't understand. So the reviews are correct and MA-Simon is wrong?


No, they tell him what to expect...he went to the wrong show - he expected something else.! I had a lot of people come up to me saying the sound was great. Johnny Marr, Mike Einzinger from Icubus, Satnam Ramgotra, Guthirie Govan don't make for quiet jazz gigs.
...and I wore my "God Forgive Me For My Synth" shirt...

And now we have an eight-hour drive to really sound shit. We worked really hard to not get it right. Our crew sucks (wait till I read them the review...they'll be up all night tearing down the stage...)


----------



## Rctec

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/comic-riffs/wp/2016/04/05/batmans-hans-zimmer-has-scored-his-last-superhero-film-cue-a-requiem-in-a-list-major/


----------



## MA-Simon

I did not read any of them, I got the tickets about 4-5 months back.

Reading that review though, it sounds like it was awesome there:
_"Hans Zimmer wanders alone on to a cluttered stage, sits at an electric piano and tinkles out the frail melody to a speakeasy rag from Driving Miss Daisy. He’s joined by a puckish clarinet player echoing his top line, then a ragtag family of musicians gathers; a trio of strident strings in party frocks, longhair electric guitarists, indie banjo players, a wild west villain with an accordion and a jigging violinist"_

And it did happen its just the wall of extreme loudness that came after that drowned out all of those musicians. I had expected something totally different in sound. Like this for example: 
I guess I am not really familiar with that kind of concert sound that comes out of big speakers. I was on a lot of more classical concerts before, so am more used to a more speakerless sound. You had a lot of happy fans there, standing up and clapping, so party on! 

_"God Forgive Me For My Synth"_ And I liked your T-shirt.


----------



## rottoy

Rctec said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/comic-riffs/wp/2016/04/05/batmans-hans-zimmer-has-scored-his-last-superhero-film-cue-a-requiem-in-a-list-major/


Now let me do a forecast for the next era of film scoring.
"Hans Zimmer reinvents the quiet jazz gig with the score to Gore Verbinski's The Panama Papers."


----------



## MA-Simon

I have only myself to blame though. Had we gotten less expensive tickets, we would have been placed futher back in the hall, probably experiencing a much more balanced and detailed sound. ):


----------



## dgburns

MA-Simon said:


> So I was at the Berlin concert with friends.
> 
> And I have to appologize, since Hans is on this forums.
> But for me, it was one of the_ worst_ concert _experiences_ I ever went to.
> 
> Maybe It was just not what I expected alltogether since my last concert is a few years back. I belive it was a venue thing.
> And maybe because I have a different sonic landscape in mind when listening to the original film music. More... orchestral.
> 
> All I remember is noise, really fricking loud noise. Bass pads & drums. To loud. The speakers were bursting and ringing. So much Bass. After the Intro I would have normally gotten up to leave, to save my ears, if not for my friends who semed to like it. (They come from a metal background, so they are probably use to this.)
> It was just loud and then even getting louder as the concert got on, diving into Metal teritory.
> 
> There was an Orchester and a Choir hidden back at the stage (we had great tickets.). Mouths were moving, instrument were played enthusiastically.
> *We could not hear a single one them.*
> 
> The only positive thing I can say about the place: The lights were nice.
> 
> Hans had fun on the stage, and it was nice to see Tina doing her hair thing in person, so that's something.
> 
> I was really looking forward to that concert though, so right now, while it is still fresh. I am quite dissapointed...
> 
> But regardles, turn that volume down! It is insane.
> My earsdrums will be hurting for at last a week and I got samples to map.
> 
> And as a side note:
> So much handys, so much cameras, so much people eating.
> There were ADVERTISES running with SOUND, during the concert brake.
> Even if it was for game of thrones, which i like. But still.
> What has become of concerts?!



Live sound can be hard to conquer.It can sound vastly different in one spot of the venue from another.The players have very little control over the final mix,and a complex show like this one is going to be a challenge.Even the number of people in the room alter the sound from the soundcheck by baffling the venue.(we had a group around here who wrote a song called "human baffles" to illustrate the effect,it was a hilarious song too btw)
I played alot live in my twenties,I can count on one hand the times we had magical sound out front.Mostly what works in the studio ,as far as mixing and eq etc does not work live.It's a different beast altogether.Rush had a good soundman,they would record every show,and he would play the night before out in the next venue and walk around the room for balance.I think he would record every channel so he could play them back exactly into the same channels so he had control over everything and adjusted for the new venue.

To Hans and company-I wish you're having the time of your life cause to be doing this series of concerts is truly a remarkable thing.Nothing beats the immediate feedback of a live show,so alive and truly there in front of you.It's an energy one does not forget easlly once you've been exposed to it.It doesn't exist in the deep dark studio at 3 in the morning writing to a screen.

I sorely wish I could see this show in person,but it is not possible.


----------



## MA-Simon

http://www.bz-berlin.de/kultur/musik/hans-zimmer-spielt-seine-hollywood-kompositionen-live-in-berlin
_"Ein gigantischer Abend mit perfektem Sound, beeindruckender Lichtshow und monumental vielen Gänsehaut-Momenten. Zum Finale gab’s als Highlight seine Komposition zum Jahrhundert-Film „Inception“. Ein Traum, der hoffentlich bald wiederkehrt!"_

Well here you go. I already regret writing anything really. It was not for me and that is it. The important thing is, I do like your music and I got tickets in the first place. Like dgburns mentioned, I obviously had an unfortunate spot.


----------



## Jono

To be honest, I'd have been severely dissapointed if it'd been the typical orchestral concert. 

For me, the tracks played lend themselves to nothing less than large soundscapes.

The lighting was equally as good- and one of the best I've seen. The use of streamers and punches was superb.

And that band! Crikey! I actually avoided reviews prior to the show and didn't look at the program until afterwards.

When the choir was revealed, I actually smiled like a little girl....


----------



## SymphonicSamples

Yeah, yeah, yeah... Us poor forgotten souls who live in the southern hemisphere can only read reviews, look at a few pictures and wait for a short clip or two  , and unfortunately there's nothing that can replace the feeling of being immersed in music played live with passion. And as I write this I hear Napoleon Dynamite saying "LUCKY"


----------



## Rctec

MA-Simon said:


> I did not read any of them, I got the tickets about 4-5 months back.
> 
> Reading that review though, it sounds like it was awesome there:
> _"Hans Zimmer wanders alone on to a cluttered stage, sits at an electric piano and tinkles out the frail melody to a speakeasy rag from Driving Miss Daisy. He’s joined by a puckish clarinet player echoing his top line, then a ragtag family of musicians gathers; a trio of strident strings in party frocks, longhair electric guitarists, indie banjo players, a wild west villain with an accordion and a jigging violinist"_
> 
> And it did happen its just the wall of extreme loudness that came after that drowned out all of those musicians. I had expected something totally different in sound. Like this for example:
> I guess I am not really familiar with that kind of concert sound that comes out of big speakers. I was on a lot of more classical concerts before, so am more used to a more speakerless sound. You had a lot of happy fans there, standing up and clapping, so party on!
> 
> _"God Forgive Me For My Synth"_ And I liked your T-shirt.





MA-Simon said:


> I did not read any of them, I got the tickets about 4-5 months back.
> 
> Reading that review though, it sounds like it was awesome there:
> _"Hans Zimmer wanders alone on to a cluttered stage, sits at an electric piano and tinkles out the frail melody to a speakeasy rag from Driving Miss Daisy. He’s joined by a puckish clarinet player echoing his top line, then a ragtag family of musicians gathers; a trio of strident strings in party frocks, longhair electric guitarists, indie banjo players, a wild west villain with an accordion and a jigging violinist"_
> 
> And it did happen its just the wall of extreme loudness that came after that drowned out all of those musicians. I had expected something totally different in sound. Like this for example:
> I guess I am not really familiar with that kind of concert sound that comes out of big speakers. I was on a lot of more classical concerts before, so am more used to a more speakerless sound. You had a lot of happy fans there, standing up and clapping, so party on!
> 
> _"God Forgive Me For My Synth"_ And I liked your T-shirt.



Dear MA-Simon, I'm sorry you didn't like it... The sound for those big arenas are hard to control, and there was no way that I set out to do a "classical" type concert for this tour. The video you posted, funnily enough, is exactly how I don't hear that piece myself. Far too thick an arrangement (I really like the solo violin one we do, bringing it back to the basics...) and not having a conductor is quite important to me, because - unless you have someone extraordinary - I'd rather take the wall a conductor creates between the audience and the autonomous relationship that the musicians get to have with the audience away...
The stuff I posted last night was post gig on the bus, super tired (it's pretty amazing how exhausting those shows are). I didn't mean to offend or disagree, but I think you know that! I didn't mean it to come across in anyway as if you where wrong - I just think the way I wanted to have a go at presenting my music is not to every one's taste (nor is my music!). But I do come from an electronica/Rock background... And the shirt (which I saved for Berlin) sort of says it all! So, don't come if you expect a normal accoustic orchestral experience!
Thanks,
-Hz-


----------



## givemenoughrope

Is there an LA show scheduled?


----------



## 24dBFS

So I was at the Mannheim HZ Concert last week and I have to say it was one of the best concerts in such a big venue that I ever was part of. Great show, the sound was much much better to what I was expecting it to be, Hans was great and I seriously dropped one or two tears as he was talking about a group of 30 guys that were working together with his father (also Hans BTW) and that they came to to concert to see him in his full glory. Guys, those things need to be felt, you can't describe the atmosphere. Hans and his crew were able to create everything from subtle and personal to big, full, bombastic. What do you need more? The music was great, the band top notch (Guthrie is my hero anyways), insane production value with (I just loved the idea to play everything to streamers and punches!) Satnam rocked the house, man I really feel sorry that you didn't liked it. I sat in the middle in 2nd row so that might have something to do with the perceived quality but it was totally worth the 130 Euros. I really can't say for people sitting far up high in the galleries but the sound if front was awesome. Go see it guys! Take some ear protection if you are sensible to 100dB and rock the house with Hans and his awesome crew!


----------



## germancomponist

Rctec said:


> ... and not having a conductor is quite important to me, because - unless you have someone extraordinary - I'd rather take the wall a conductor creates between the audience and the autonomous relationship that the musicians get to have with the audience away...


What a great statment, Sir! +1000!


----------



## Jetzer

Going tomorrow, tried my best not to read anything about the show, very excited! About the sound, I just come from seeing two Muse shows, who are amongst the best in a live situation, and super-heavy (!) so I dont think I have any issues with loudness


----------



## lucky909091

Yeahh. Yes to all comments here. Yeahh. 
Love it.

I have been there in Hamburg on Monday, and it was one of the best and most interesting concerts I have ever seen in the last 8 years. 
Thank you Hans.

He wanted to lead the concert in German language, and so this was double the enjoyment for me and my girlfriend.
It was an awesome concert with German speaking moderations from Hans and I was totally overwhelmed with all these emotions and his comments on the songs.

Please believe me, I never was a special HZ-fan, but today I own:
the HZ-Concert-book, the HZ-baseball-cap and the HZ-poster (hanging on my wall in the studio).

What a GREAT event. What a great performance. What a great man....
I will never forgeth this.

Thank you Hans.


----------



## Waywyn

I've been at the Hamburg gig and it was absolutely great, I got what I expected ... something totally different from someone who simply isn't like anyone else! Not saying that to lick balls, but I simply loved the band-ish arrangements, the little stories, the show and then again some personal moments!

Also, if you expect the sound of hybrid music to be perfect/great in a huge hall, then you probably expect to get a good sound from a smart phone speaker, too? It is not possible! Besides that we all know how hard it is to mix that style in the studio!

The only mistake was, to go out during the pause and accidentally overheard some comments from a bunch of MuPo guys! MuPo is the German "musicians police"! Beware of those guys, because they find everything terrible, make everything better, have the golden ears and but never make enough money to make a living from music!


----------



## germancomponist

Waywyn said:


> The only mistake was, to go out during the pause and accidentally overheard some comments from a bunch of MuPo guys! MuPo is the German "musicians police"! Beware of those guys, because they find everything terrible, make everything better, have the golden ears and but never make enough money to make a living from music!


----------



## evilantal

Going tomorrow to the Oberhausen gig.
Loving what I'm hearing on the grapevine so far!


----------



## germancomponist

Too bad that I did not have the opportunity to attend one of Hans's concerts. :-(


----------



## SterlingArcher

Rctec said:


> Didn't you read any of the reviews.!?
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...r-gladiator-interstellar-wembley-arena-london
> 
> http://www.gigwise.com/reviews/1063...r-tour-at-london-wembley-arena-review-setlist



Reading the Guardian review and read the line "the jiggling violinist in a deerstalker". Is that a reference to the fun-loving Alexsey Igudesman? Been watching a few clips on Youtube about his double act 'Igudesman & Joo'. Quite entertaining.


----------



## jononotbono

I can't believe Prince has died. One of the greatest Musicians and performers of all time. Unbelievable loss!

Hans Zimmer paying tribute to him whilst on tour! Amazing...


----------



## Jetzer

Went yesterday. What an incredible moving experience, everyone on stage had so much FUN, Hans in particular. Incredible to see.  
The tribute to Prince was really moving. A personal highlight was the introduction of Lebo M. 

Bought a mug and a poster. Tried my best to order them in German, but panicked and promtply pronounced I wanted a 'Moog' instead of a Mug (which is of course what I really want)... 

Thanks @Rctec !


----------



## jononotbono

You bought a Moog. That's an expensive gig you went to! Haha!


----------



## Baron Greuner

I think concerts vary wildly. I've played at a ton of concerts and gigs going back some years now. I've attended gigs and concerts, sat out front and watched support bands, main event bands and orchestras.
They're always different.

I remember being at an ELP gig in 1970 and during the halftime break, someone told my girlfriend she though the 'organist chappy' was quite good.


----------



## Rctec

JH said:


> Went yesterday. What an incredible moving experience, everyone on stage had so much FUN, Hans in particular. Incredible to see.
> The tribute to Prince was really moving. A personal highlight was the introduction of Lebo M.
> 
> Bought a mug and a poster. Tried my best to order them in German, but panicked and promtply pronounced I wanted a 'Moog' instead of a Mug (which is of course what I really want)...
> 
> Thanks @Rctec !


"Moog" is always the right pronounciation! When your wife says:"let's but a house", you say "Let's get a Moog instead".


----------



## SterlingArcher

Rctec said:


> "Moog" is always the right pronounciation! When your wife says:"let's but a house", you say "Let's get a Moog instead".



Because the Moog helps buy the house


----------



## Mars

I'm a beginner in both composition and virtual instruments, thus, I'm mostly a lurker on VI Control (and have learned TONS of things). But I had to share my feelings about yesterday's show in Paris.

Yes, the sound was not perfect. Being seated completely to the right of the venue doesn't help, but in my opinion the drums were too loud, especially when too much cymbals were involved, which caused too many reflections in the venue (which had not a good reputation in terms of acoustics).

That being said, it was a fucking great experience, something I had never seen on a stage before, hybrid music coming to life !!
A lot of generosity, and most of all, a lot of joy coming from the musicans (you could tell on the face of the guys in the choir that they were enjoying themselves big time).

Nice to hear Hans Zimmer talking between the songs and giving even more humanity and warm to that special orchestra. Also nice to see the "shy" Tina Guo showing off as the Wonder Woman of cellists she is  
And on a personnal level, seeing Guthrie Govan shredding in front of a choir and orchestra was the definition of pure awesomeness.

Hans Zimmer and his crew also tried a lot a different arrangements, which may disturb some of the die hard fans, but that was always interesting to listen to.

My wishes for next tour : Days of Thunder, and at least 45 minutes of Man of Steel 
All in all, I had the chance to see in Paris Alexandre Desplat with LSO and Hans Zimmer, seperated by 6 months, and I've got enough inspiration for the next 10 years !
Than you Mr.Zimmer.


----------



## Mr Greg G

Yes, thank you Mr Zimmer for this awesome show yesterday! I went to the show with 6 friends and even though a couple of them didn't know the repertoire that well, we all loved every single second of the show. I also bought 2 tickets for my folks (68 y o) so they'd go out and they were thrilled to listen to the Driving Miss Daisy and True Romance themes. Sometimes when you're at a concert, you may want it to end at some point for various reasons like, you're tired, or you're bored (yes I'm talking about you, Guns N' Roses) This is not this kind of shows. This one could go on for 4 hours, you'd still be wanting more. As Mars has stated in his message, I would have loved to listen to more of Man of Steel or a medley like there was for Pirates. Speaking of Pirates, the medley was excellent and the arrangement of the cues was done so the main theme would end in a climax. Each musician is like a rock star in this show (Tina Guo!!!) and it was great to have the main spotlights focusing on the musician playing the lead parts.

I thought the sound was quite good for a big venue like this. That being said, the snare, cymbals and guitars could be overwhelming and make the strings sound a bit muffled like on Gladiator or Inception. It may have been due to my seat location (on the left side), I don't know. But my main criticism would be towards the use of the screen behind the musicians. It was too distracting in the 2nd part of the show so it made us lose focus on the musicians and my friends and I, we all thought it was not necessary. My folks overheard some people in the audience saying they could not understand English at all, so maybe using the screen to show subtitles (powerpoint slides) for Hans' speaches could be an idea. His speaches were backstories on movies he's worked on, and they were interesting and funny so I think everybody in the venue should deserve to understand them

Thanks again Mr Z for this wonderful evening! We still all have stars in our ears and eyes!! Hope to see you again on the road sometime!!


----------



## mac

Hey, if you go to an @Rctec gig, your going to watch punk rock - it's gonna be loud and ballsy!


----------



## Kejero

One thing I was wondering... Anyone (@Rctec ?) any idea what that contraption is that Richard plays at the beginning of 'Pirates'? It looks like some sort of squary periscope. But I don't think it is.


----------



## Mars

I had the exact same question. I've never seen something like this before.


----------



## Rctec

Kejero said:


> One thing I was wondering... Anyone (@Rctec ?) any idea what that contraption is that Richard plays at the beginning of 'Pirates'? It looks like some sort of squary periscope. But I don't think it is.


It's a bass recorder. I can't remeber who makes them for him, but they are hand-made in Germany (he has an amazing black one as well) and they sound gorgeous! Very Bauhaus!
-Hz-


----------



## Anders Wall

One of these?
http://www.kunath.com/
Best,
Anders

Edit: haven't seen the show (or any pic/vid).
The Kunath are great instruments and if were to get a Contra or Greatbass Recorder that is what I would go for.


----------



## Kejero

Rctec said:


> It's a bass recorder. I can't remeber who makes them for him, but they are hand-made in Germany (he has an amazing black one as well) and they sound gorgeous! Very Bauhaus!
> -Hz-



Interesting. I'd never ventured into the world of sub-alto recorders before. From what I can gather I'd suspect Richard's is probably a contrabass recorder though? These things sounds freakin' awesome!


----------



## mmendez

Mars said:


> That being said, it was a fucking great experience, something I had never seen on a stage before, hybrid music coming to life !!
> A lot of generosity, and most of all, a lot of joy coming from the musicans (you could tell on the face of the guys in the choir that they were enjoying themselves big time).



We were there on Sunday and it was our second time (first time was London in 2014). I got goosebumps several times but what really did it for me was how engaged everyone was: the audience was having a blast and Hans & Co were clearly enjoying themselves. Yolanda Charles kept smiling all the way through. And what an amazing bass player she is!

Also felt very moved when they played Aurora. 

Hans, you're the man. What a concert!

Miguel


----------



## Maxime Luft

I was there for the premiere. Hans announced the first theme, Crimson Tide.

So pretty excited, foremost because of that magnificent trumpet solo at the very beginning. 
Then you certainly know what happened...

[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/t12-hzctrectrpcs-mp3.5447/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## lucky909091

Maxime, I did not really understand what you wanted to say (although I have heard your MP3).
I watched the Hamburg concert and I did not remember a trumpet solo at the very beginning.
The first track of the concert (within a medley) was "Driving Miss Daisy", and not "Crimson Tide" in Hamburg.

Today, I downloaded the beginning of Hans Zimmers concert (recorded at Wembley) as an exclusive download because I bought some special merchandising products.

And I also did not hear any trumpet on that track.

Please let me know what you meant.


----------



## Maxime Luft

lucky909091 said:


> Maxime, I did not really understand what you wanted to say (although I have heard your MP3).



I missed that trumpet intro from the original main theme quite a lot!

That electric guitar was at least a bit surprising.


----------



## lucky909091

Aha. Now I understand. Thanks.


----------



## Maxime Luft

lucky909091 said:


> Aha. Now I understand. Thanks.


Thanks to you ! 
btw the mp3 is only a recording we did today, just for fun


----------



## Dean

Hey guys,
I have 2 extra tickets [really great seats - Block C / Row 9] to the HZ Dublin o3 show this Thurs,Im selliing them at €80 each [€33.00 below cost price] PM me if anyones interested? D


----------



## jononotbono

I wish! I would love to watch this gig again but I need to save money and flying to Dublin is a little too rich for me at the moment! I'm sure someone will buy them off you!


----------



## Jetzer

Really need to see this a second time....dvd please !


----------



## dannymc

so Hans blew the roof off the 3 arena in Dublin last night. amazing concert. the only negative for me was i dont think the sound carried very well in that venue, or maybe its were i was sitting. i think that venue is probably ideal acoustically for the big rock band sound but when it came to the softer stuff and the string sections the sound got a little lost in echoes for me 

another thing that bothered me was that Hans went to great lengths to introduce all his musicians on stage and give them some of the limelight but the camera director refused to move the camera to those artists. it was continously fixed on Hans for the whole night which seemed a little strange to me especially since the spot lights moved onto each artist as Hans would introduce them. for me it would of been nice to see each solo player at times and different sections of the orchestra on the big screen. 

but all in all a fantastic concert which i thoroughly enjoyed. 

Danny


----------



## Rctec

dannymc said:


> so Hans blew the roof off the 3 arena in Dublin last night. amazing concert. the only negative for me was i dont think the sound carried very well in that venue, or maybe its were i was sitting. i think that venue is probably ideal acoustically for the big rock band sound but when it came to the softer stuff and the string sections the sound got a little lost in echoes for me
> 
> another thing that bothered me was that Hans went to great lengths to introduce all his musicians on stage and give them some of the limelight but the camera director refused to move the camera to those artists. it was continously fixed on Hans for the whole night which seemed a little strange to me especially since the spot lights moved onto each artist as Hans would introduce them. for me it would of been nice to see each solo player at times and different sections of the orchestra on the big screen.
> 
> but all in all a fantastic concert which i thoroughly enjoyed.
> 
> Danny


Glad you liked it, Danny! What am amazing audience. Yes, we do our best trying to make it sound good in those huge arenas - but it's hard to get detail... And the camera thing - we tried it for the two Wembley shows, and it was a shambles, because nothing I say is scripted - it's just whatever pours out of my mouth, and the camera guys couldn't keep up. So it was a total mess... But, look - it's my first tour. I'm still figuring this out...


----------



## Dean

Rctec said:


> Glad you liked it, Danny! What am amazing audience. Yes, we do our best trying to make it sound good in those huge arenas - but it's hard to get detail... And the camera thing - we tried it for the two Wembley shows, and it was a shambles, because nothing I say is scripted - it's just whatever pours out of my mouth, and the camera guys couldn't keep up. So it was a total mess... But, look - it's my first tour. I'm still figuring this out...



Incredible gig, that sub bass was something!
I liked that there were no big screens showing close ups,kind of takes you out of the moment I think.
I noticed that the strings,choir and brass were overwhelmed quite a bit,..I struggled to hear them cutting through in alot of places) as you said thats the arena acoustics,...but overall the sound was mighty.Anyway to see a venue like that packed to the rafters with film score lovers was just fantastic,congrats! D


----------



## dannymc

> Anyway to see a venue like that packed to the rafters with film score lovers was just fantastic,congrats! D



yeah thats what touched me too. sometimes when you live in a small country like Ireland you wonder if you're the only one that has such a passion for this music. it was really fantastic to see the arena completely sold out for the gig.



> nothing I say is scripted - it's just whatever pours out of my mouth, and the camera guys couldn't keep up. So it was a total mess... But, look - it's my first tour. I'm still figuring this out...



Hans dont stop doing the unscripted thing because it really works. it felt very heartfelt and the Irish crowd really responded to that honesty. when you spoke about the loss of poor heath ledger there was a woman two seats down from me in tears. very touching.

Danny


----------



## jononotbono

Yeah don't script anything. It's the very essence of Rock n Roll! On the opening night, everyone on that stage were Rock Stars ripping the place down!! And too right to. It was Wembley for goodness sake!


----------



## mark.warman

mark.warman said:


> A day at the seaside on a sandy beach in the sunshine (?) followed by an evening of fine musicianship. Can't wait...


Well, the concert at Bournemouth last night lived up to my high expectations in every way. Hans has created a true celebration of the musical friendships, collaborations and inspirations which have sustained and nourished his varied and successful career. Plenty of jaw-dropping virtuosity, glamour, good humour and showmanship on display and the sound mix was punchy, visceral and clear. Especially moving to have Lebo M perform his iconic vocal contributions to the Lion King sequence, bringing his unique radiance and life-affirming joy to the stage. And the sun shone brightly all day...


----------



## jononotbono

So there is going to be a Live on Tour DVD/Blu Ray!? This is great news...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5732482/


----------



## mac

jononotbono said:


> So there is going to be a Live on Tour DVD/Blu Ray!? This is great news...
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5732482/



2017? I want it now please


----------



## streetster

mac said:


> 2017? I want it now please


Please please do a Australasian tour. You can all stay at my place if you like.


----------



## tokatila

Tickets go on sale tomorrow in Finland, who's in?


----------



## Tatu

tokatila said:


> who's in?


Im in.


----------



## Peter Cavallo

streetster said:


> Please please do a Australasian tour. You can all stay at my place if you like.


Yeah Hans! Just imagine the Sydney Opera House. Can't pass that one up surely  Come on get the band down under.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Shame he's not coming to London.


----------



## FredW

tokatila said:


> Tickets go on sale tomorrow in Finland, who's in?


Would you recommend the venue in Finland? I live in Stockholm, but Ericsson Globe has so much trouble with the acoustics that I rather go anywhere else.


----------



## Jetzer

New tour! Bought 7 tickets for Amsterdam, persuaded my whole family to go with me this time.


----------



## roknardin

streetster said:


> Please please do a Australasian tour. You can all stay at my place if you like.



http://www.hanszimmerlive.com/revealedtour/

It's your lucky day


----------



## tokatila

FredW said:


> Would you recommend the venue in Finland? I live in Stockholm, but Ericsson Globe has so much trouble with the acoustics that I rather go anywhere else.



Hartwall Arena? I have never been a concert in Globe, but I would imagine it's not really worth a trip from Sweden, but of course it's easy with färjan... 

The sound on a field is OKish, but in some parts of the arena it's very low-mid heavy. 

I really hope the stage isn't in the middle since that would really mess the sound. I left in the middle of a Muse concert, since drum and bass were so overpowering.


----------



## desert

There's an option to buy a "meet and greet" ticket in Australia but there's no detail on what type of meet and greet you get. @Rctec - would we just be waving at you or can we actually say, hi?


----------



## kavinsky

tokatila said:


> Hartwall Arena? I have never been a concert in Globe, but I would imagine it's not really worth a trip from Sweden, but of course it's easy with färjan...
> 
> The sound on a field is OKish, but in some parts of the arena it's very low-mid heavy.
> 
> I really hope the stage isn't in the middle since that would really mess the sound. I left in the middle of a Muse concert, since drum and bass were so overpowering.


I'm basically in the same position
I live in Saint Petersburg currently, so Helsinki is really close, but I wonder if its worth to go elsewhere in the EU?

Venue acoustics is my first concern, it can really ruin the show and turn it into messy cacophony due to uncontrollable low freqs (happens 80% of the time)

So yeah, any suggestions on the best venue in Europe would be highly appreciated


----------



## tokatila

Got the tickets, unfortunately no meet & greet option in Helsinki. Probably due to the scheduling. Well got reasonable good seats anyway. (Third row in the middle)


----------



## Jdiggity1

desert said:


> There's an option to buy a "meet and greet" ticket in Australia but there's no detail on what type of meet and greet you get. @Rctec - would we just be waving at you or can we actually say, hi?


Taken from Ticketek:

--

*VIP Meet and Greet Package*
Inclusions:

Meet and Greet with Hans Zimmer
Platinum Seating
Concert Brochure
DVD of Hans Zimmer Live on Tour
--

Only $519


----------



## Tatu

Got the tickets to Helsinki show as well. @Rctec you need to set up an unofficial meet and greet for us


----------



## ChristopherDoucet

Really excited to hear they announced US dates! I hope to make the vegas show!


----------



## tokatila

Tatu said:


> Got the tickets to Helsinki show as well. @Rctec you need to set up an unofficial meet and greet for us



"I got green smoke, I got green smoke!"


----------



## Tatu

tokatila said:


> (Third row in the middle)


I got mine from stall C, right next to the aisle between C and B. Looking forward to it


----------



## asherpope

Got tickets to the Melbourne show today! Absolutely stoked!
Crossing my fingers Lisa Gerrard graces her hometown for some 'Now We Are Free' action


----------



## nbd

Tatu said:


> I got mine from stall C, right next to the aisle between C and B. Looking forward to it



C, Row 5, Seat 2

Let's at least organize or own meet&greet with each other, all the Finns from this forum, how about it?


----------



## Tatu

nbd said:


> C, Row 5, Seat 2


C, Row 14, seats 1 & 2.
Isn't that close enough to a meet & greet with us finns? :D


----------



## nbd

Tatu said:


> C, Row 14, seats 1 & 2.
> Isn't that close enough to a meet & greet with us finns? :D



Yes, that's the proper distance for us finns for not feeling uncomfortable while standing on a bus stop.


----------



## -Janne-

nbd said:


> Yes, that's the proper distance for us finns for not feeling uncomfortable while standing on a bus stop.


Haha, so true :D Im in E, row 30.


----------



## Peter Cavallo

Well, just ordered my meet and greet for the Sydney show. I don't get out much so I thought what the hell, I'd like to meet Hans. I'll be the 2nd row


----------



## Tatu

-Janne- said:


> Haha, so true :D Im in E, row 30.


Nicely spread, so we won't end up meeting accidentally and have fun or something like that. Well done, us.


----------



## desert

Got the last ticket available.


----------



## -Janne-

Tatu said:


> Nicely spread, so we won't end up meeting accidentally and have fun or something like that. Well done, us.


Maybe we should so some finn vi-control meet up, Hans's welcome too of course!


----------



## CT

Come to the east coast! 

On second thought, I should just be in Los Angeles anyway.


----------



## desert

-Janne- said:


> Maybe we should so some finn vi-control meet up, Hans's welcome too of course!


Let's all compare wallet sizes after our Black Friday purchasing...


----------



## Ryan

Finally I got the chance to go to this concert. I got tickets to the show in Oslo. Pretty good tickets actually! 

Hmm. Now I just need a plan to meet the great Zimmer himself while he's in Oslo. Just shake hands and a picture would be great 
Ideas, plans are very welcome regarding this matter!

Best
Ryan


----------



## Anders Wall

Ryan said:


> Finally I got the chance to go to this concert. I got tickets to the show in Oslo. Pretty good tickets actually!
> 
> Hmm. Now I just need a plan to meet the great Zimmer himself while he's in Oslo. Just shake hands and a picture would be great
> Ideas, plans are very welcome regarding this matter!
> 
> Best
> Ryan


Just throw your underpants up on stage.
I'm sure the guards will take care of the rest.
PS make sure to bring a extra pair...

/Anders


----------



## Jdiggity1

Is... is Rctec trolling?


----------



## Tatu

desert said:


> Let's all compare wallet sizes after our Black Friday purchasing...


It'd be ice water all night long then.


----------



## Viegaard

Sadly I cannot find standard tickets (good seats, but no VIP/Meet&Greet) in Denmark :'( It only seems to be standard concert tickets on the danish ticket sites.


----------



## tokatila

I still can't believe I'm on a third row, though I'm wondering if HZ likes crowdsurfing.


----------



## nbd

-Janne- said:


> Maybe we should so some finn vi-control meet up, Hans's welcome too of course!



Yes, we could teach him some essential Finnish words or give some ruisleipä (rye bread) and salmiakki (that salty black liquorice thing) for the road.


----------



## Ryan

WallofSound said:


> Just throw your underpants up on stage.
> I'm sure the guards will take care of the rest.
> PS make sure to bring a extra pair...
> 
> /Anders


haha..


----------



## Lassi Tani

Got one ticket from E, row 14, place 5, from not so near, but can't wait!  We could have a meetup in Helsinki with other VI Controllers, though as Finns, we might not speak much.


----------



## Kuusniemi

Was finally able to go and get my tickets yesterday for the Helsinki show.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Kuusniemi said:


> Was finally able to go and get my tickets yesterday for the Helsinki show.


It was a truly awesome show :D

Went to it here in Birmingham, UK


----------



## Nyaouli

We are flying from Central America to SF next year for the gig. I have been a fan for 20 years and never thought I would get to see HZ live. The anticipation is already making me overly happy.


----------



## Jdiggity1

Unwrapped a Meet and Greet ticket today.
Best. Christmas. Ever.


----------



## pixel

So this 'Meet and Greet' ticket is worth it? Can I actually meet Hans for second or two?

EDIT: doesn't matter I've got this ticket


----------



## Polarity

Got tickets for me and two friends for the 29th of June live show in Milano, Italy.
Very lucky they will come to play in my city! 
Thanks @Rctec , actually I didn't expect you would have come also in my country.


----------



## dannymc

does anyone know any further details on this tour, will it be the same program as 2016? we need a cue or two from interstellar featured this time round not sure if there was one last concert, just saying 

Danny


----------



## lucky909091

Does anyone know when the DVD of this concert will be released?
I thought this should be in the middle of Febuary 2017.


----------



## Jono

Caught the show in Birmingham last year and it's one of the most enjoyable shows I've been to (also caught JW) last year....just picked up another couple with meet and greet for the summer.

@Rctec Glasgow is a lovely place to be!


----------



## pixel

Jono said:


> Caught the show in Birmingham last year and it's one of the most enjoyable shows I've been to (also caught JW) last year....just picked up another couple with meet and greet for the summer.
> 
> @Rctec Glasgow is a lovely place to be!



So you're going to Glasgow with M&G ticket? Me too. I didn't know that someone from this forum is from Glasgow area


----------



## GtrString

I hope to see HZ in Copenhagen, or maybe Germany or The Netherlands this spring. Loved the "Hans Zimmer Revealed" documentary film about the preparations for the shows too - a must watch!

The family vibe in the documentary is great, and also what I love about playing. The cue writing life can get a bit lonesome from time to time. The video also lit a spark to get back into the live scene again. After all music is supposed to communicate and create relationships.

Anyway HZ live is such an inspiration on many levels. And with the HZ masterclass coming up, 2017 is really kicked of in high gear. Im a fan, love it!


----------



## kavinsky

Hey, I'm a bit late to the party and it seems that I missed the *Helsinki* show, it appears to be fully booked as of now.
If anybody wants to sell the ticket, let me know!


----------



## Arbee

I have no idea if Hans will ever read this thread, but if you do Hans I'd just like to say a huge thank you for bringing your show, the full deal, all the way to Australia for just a handful of concerts. I saw the show in Melbourne last night and wow, what a great spectacle, and the way the show ended was masterful. Loved it!


----------



## gyprock

Saw the show in Sydney. It was super powerful. When the Dark Knight theme was in full throttle, I was imagining God doing battle with the Devil at the Pearly Gates while Trump was bombing North Korea.


----------



## Kejero

gyprock said:


> When the Dark Knight theme was in full throttle, I was imagining God doing battle with the Devil at the Pearly Gates while Trump was bombing North Korea.


So, you're saying it needed a little more oomph?


----------



## Tatu

Tomorrow! @Rctec ready to watch finnish people sit nicely and tightly on their seats throughout?


----------



## Divico

I saw the show last year in Poland. When they played No time for caution I said to my girlfriend "too bad they dont 
have a real organ here". But than they lifted the last curtain and there was it. I was like omg really? Thats amazing. And it also explains why there are so many trucks outside the arena :D
Unfortunately I was crying half of the show, sadly not because of the emotion but because of my allergy that hit me really hard that day :D


----------



## nbd

Tatu said:


> Tomorrow! @Rctec ready to watch finnish people sit nicely and tightly on their seats throughout?



And when we are nodding during applauses, that's the closest thing to a moshpit.

Btw. What's the official meeting point for us vi-finners? Outside of booth 303 at 19eet?


----------



## nbd

E


----------



## nbd

P


----------



## nbd

I


----------



## nbd

C


----------



## Tatu

!


----------



## nbd

Thank you Hans for a truly memorable concert! Loved every moment, especially the one where you "conducted" and went from player to player and made eye contact with each and to see their faces lit up with joy. 

For me there is no point going to any other rock/etc concerts any more. This was way off the chart.


----------



## Harry

Helsinki concert was excellent. Shame the Ice Hockey venue was not up to it. Appalling acoustics just not right for this show. Pity.
Tina Guo live was something to behold though.


----------



## anobi

Well that was truly something... Can't remember the last time something gave me the chills like that.


----------



## Anders Bru

Seeing him this Saturday in Oslo. Can't wait!


----------



## Tatu

Harry said:


> Helsinki concert was excellent. Shame the Ice Hockey venue was not up to it. Appalling acoustics just not right for this show. Pity.
> Tina Guo live was something to behold though.



Yep, that venue somewhat works when there's drums, guitar, bass and singer.. anything more than that gets really messy and that happened with a 60+ orchestra quite many times. Nothing they can do about that, unfortunately. Things got loud enough to make me almost leave for a while a couple of times (didn't have earplugs.. big mistake) and the kick drum might have shifted my hearts rhythm by physically kicking it.

But as a whole it was a great concert with nice little speaks by Zimmer between sets. Tina Guo made me scream a little bit  What was that piece with a long, epic guitar solo with from? Days of Thunder?


----------



## SymphonicSamples

I was just chatting with another fellow VI friend, and said if we're ever going to be contacted by Aliens it's going to be because of a HZ concert getting there attention, most likely because of Tina Guo's Wonder Women theme placing them in a trance


----------



## Tatu

and just to ad: I was there with a friend of mine and she goes to concerts all the time (rock & pop at venues of varied sizes).. and after the concert she said that that was propably the best concert she's ever been to and she was amazed (not a soundtrack / classical listener) how good stuff "real music" can be. So props to the crew for that.


----------



## Amadeus

Going to see him in June in Zurich. Really excited. Even more after reading here. :D


----------



## Rctec

Tatu said:


> Tomorrow! @Rctec ready to watch finnish people sit nicely and tightly on their seats throughout?


I should have read this before the show! I got really worried that you guys weren't enjoying the show. I'm not used to such good behavior from an audience!


----------



## Tatu

Rctec said:


> I should have read this before the show! I got really worried that you guys weren't enjoying the show. I'm not used to such good behavior from an audience!


That's what happens when they offer seats for Finns at a concert (or any other event) :D

Fear not, people loved it. Thank you!


----------



## jononotbono

nbd said:


> For me there is no point going to any other rock/etc concerts any more. This was way off the chart.


 I felt the same way at Wembley last year. HZ has basically ruined gigs for me! Haha!


----------



## Kuusniemi

Rctec said:


> I should have read this before the show! I got really worried that you guys weren't enjoying the show. I'm not used to such good behavior from an audience!


We fully enjoyed the concert! We're just comfortable at staring at our shoes. :D


----------



## tokatila

Rctec said:


> I should have read this before the show! I got really worried that you guys weren't enjoying the show. I'm not used to such good behavior from an audience!



Yup, most of the people consider it even to be rude blocking other people's view so most people just sit if seats are provided. And the standing ovation at the end, pretty much finnish emotional scale was maxed out by then.

What I was impressed by your non-artificial, humble demeanor and giving so much credit to others. Even the speeches were endearingly incoherent, so they felt more real and was right fit for the finnish mentality where those "WE LOVE YOU" etc. things that most bands seem to do won't really sit with the finnish culture at all. It was also interesting to see how you seemed to be quite nervous during speeches but so comfortable when playing music. And the live musicians were awesome! I was fortunate enough to be in a middle of the third row so saw everything really well.

However, it saddens that the music was played so loud (I think it's the loudest concert I have ever been), and especially the drum kit was mixed so loud it really took over higher frequency instruments. Those moments where the drummer was silent was altogether awesome but in the loudest parts you really needed to double-block (protectors + fingers) your ear canals to prevent hearing damage. Especially the big part of second half of was bowel-movement-ear-bleeding-loud, which I have to admit that I enjoyed as a visceral experience but sadly the music was mostly bass since there was no way to listen that without tightly blocking your ears. (One would really need invest earplugs that are designer to your ears, only that they cost arm&leg).

In summary, it would have been the best concert I have ever been (so far...going to see Yuja Wang and LSO in next month) but sadly the-too-loud-of-a-mix made that you could truly listen to half of it, and that half was awesome. This might be something that wasn't even controllable because of the Hartwall Arena, so what can you do?

Still, I think that kind of concert is/and will be quite unique and everybody should go to experience it. Actually on the second half I remember thinking that "Naah...I can enjoy quality mix in my home, let's just enjoy the experince and see live musicians really rock the shit out of it, even if I'm only hearing and Feeling the bass.

And yes, the concert was more much more "Rock" than I thought. Fun.


----------



## -Janne-

I've always wondered that what are those swells in Interstellar (for example in Mountains). Though that those were played by organ or synth but it was a choir all the time


----------



## chimuelo

nbd said:


> For me there is no point going to any other rock/etc concerts any more. This was way off the chart.


They just have to rise to the challenge where musicianship is supreme and is the show.
Lip synced mating rituals, or rappers with Mr.T starter kits flowing over a recording are lame and shouldn't even be compared.
But movie music without the distractions of video is most appealing, makes me want to watch more movies...


----------



## Tatu

tokatila said:


> Yup, most of the people consider it even to be rude blocking other people's view so most people just sit if seats are provided


That's what I was thinking, when I thought if I should go to the front to get some closeup pics!! I just didn't want to ruin @tokatila 's evening


----------



## tokatila

Tatu said:


> That's what I was thinking, when I thought if I should go to the front to get some closeup pics!! I just didn't want to ruin @tokatila 's evening



That's very considerate of you, especially since behind me were sitting some foreign quests not accustomed to finnish ways and they started babbling over music. After kindly waiting for them to stop for 2 minutes, and after they didn't I angrily told them to please shut up, and they didn't even seem to understand what I wanted. Fortunately showing them the universal hush-sign and hissing like a locomotive made clear to them what I meant.


----------



## Valérie_D

Convinced my mom and sisters to come so we will be a happy bunch on july 30th in Montreal.


----------



## dannymc

Valérie_D said:


> Convinced my mom and sisters to come so we will be a happy bunch on july 30th in Montreal.



that's a disgrace Valerie, why did they need convincing 

Danny


----------



## Valérie_D

dannymc said:


> that's a disgrace Valerie, why did they need convincing
> 
> Danny



Ha! Well, I wanted the pricey seats, my mom was scared that it would be too loud (of course it will, she'll bring earplugs) and my sisters did not know what they would do on july 30th. I had to put my foot down.


----------



## Rctec

Valérie_D said:


> Ha! Well, I wanted the pricey seats, my mom was scared that it would be too loud (of course it will, she'll bring earplugs) and my sisters did not know what they would do on july 30th. I had to put my foot down.


...it might get loud...


----------



## Jetzer

Lol @Valérie_D I can relate to that! I am taking my whole family with me in Amsterdam. Apart from my dad who went with me last year, they have no idea what to expect


----------



## Jaap

Jesse Heslinga said:


> Lol @Valérie_D I can relate to that! I am taking my whole family with me in Amsterdam. Apart from my dad who went with me last year, they have no idea what to expect



Hehe the same as my girlfriend  and to quote her words "he is the guy doing the same stuff as you, right?" 

Anyway looking forward to this concert!


----------



## Orchestrata

Saw the show last year in Berlin; probably the best show I've ever seen. Planned my holiday this year around the upcoming show in Ireland so my wife can experience it, too. She's a massive fan and has been bouncing off the walls with excitement for weeks now  Even if the rest of the holiday somehow didn't pan out I reckon it would still be worth the trip from South Africa.

(On a side note: I had no idea Guthrie Govan was part of the ensemble last time and almost fell out of my seat with joy when I saw him)


----------



## thesteelydane

I'm going to the Copenhagen show on Monday. Any VIC'ers also going up for a beer after?


----------



## Rctec

Orchestrata said:


> Saw the show last year in Berlin; probably the best show I've ever seen. Planned my holiday this year around the upcoming show in Ireland so my wife can experience it, too. She's a massive fan and has been bouncing off the walls with excitement for weeks now  Even if the rest of the holiday somehow didn't pan out I reckon it would still be worth the trip from South Africa.
> 
> (On a side note: I had no idea Guthrie Govan was part of the ensemble last time and almost fell out of my seat with joy when I saw him)


...and that's how I feel about Guthrie every night. And I've given him a bit more to do in this tour. He is amazing!


----------



## Guffy

Gonna see the show in Oslo tomorrow.
Gonna be amazing i'm sure


----------



## Anders Wall

thesteelydane said:


> I'm going to the Copenhagen show on Monday. Any VIC'ers also going up for a beer after?


I'll take the car from Sweden, give me a shout if anyone needs a ride.
There's room for three more...
Will pass Hyllie around 6pm-ish.
Send me PM

@thesteelydane
Great!
Is it ok for a sober Swede to join you?


Best,
/Anders


----------



## thesteelydane

WallofSound said:


> I'll take the car from Sweden, give me a shout if anyone needs a ride.
> There's room for three more...
> Will pass Hyllie around 6pm-ish.
> Send me PM
> 
> @thesteelydane
> Great!
> Is it ok for a sober Swede to join you?
> 
> 
> Best,
> /Anders



Of course! I'm going with a friend from the radio orchestra. If we don't see you at the show, let's meet at Cafe Overfor, which is just across the street from Forum.


----------



## Tiko

Rctec said:


> ...and that's how I feel about Guthrie every night. And I've given him a bit more to do in this tour. He is amazing!


He was definitely one of the highlights of the show, immaculate phrasing & articulation.


----------



## Anders Bru

The show in Oslo was absolutely incredible! And whoever did the lights should get a medal!!


----------



## Orchestrata

Rctec said:


> ...and that's how I feel about Guthrie every night. And I've given him a bit more to do in this tour. He is amazing!



Ah, man - I can't wait!


----------



## Lex

Oslo show was spectacular! Certainly best musical experience of my life. If you can , don't think about it just go and see them. It was fascinating to see so many talented artists on stage functioning as a real BAND, was so much more then a simple homage to a great composers career. Hoping I can catch them again. Oh and look what I caught after the show!


----------



## dannymc

Lex said:


> Oslo show was spectacular! Certainly best musical experience of my life. If you can , don't think about it just go and see them. It was fascinating to see so many talented artists on stage functioning as a real BAND, was so much more then a simple homage to a great composers career. Hoping I can catch them again. Oh and look what I caught after the show!




Lex was that your first time seeing the show? was it not in Norway last year? i'm just wondering if its the same show that toured last year or a different set. 

Danny


----------



## Lex

dannymc said:


> Lex was that your first time seeing the show? was it not in Norway last year? i'm just wondering if its the same show that toured last year or a different set.
> 
> Danny



This was my first HZ Live show so I can't say how it compares to last years tour, but check Coachella HD clips on yt, while they won't give any sense of how it feels to experience the show, they should help you with figuring out what's the set like.

alex


----------



## MR F

Took my family to the show last night. Absolutely incredible. Music, lights, the overall message... It was great to see Hans giving credit to all of the musicians on stage. If you're not yet sure about buying a ticket, do yourself a favour and get one... Actually, better get two or more and bring some friends- they will owe you big time.


----------



## dannymc

i just want to wish Hans and all his crew the best of luck in his concert here in Dublin tonight. if its anything like last years concert i'm sure you will raise the roof 

Danny


----------



## Mr Greg G

Went to the Paris show this past Sunday with 10 friends + 2 cousins. Everybody loved it! Some of us attended the concert from last year but despite having already seen the show, we had a great time!

Nonetheless, I think the rock guitars and rock drums are way too loud compared to the orchestra, it sometimes felt like I was watching a metal band with an orchestra in the background, I don't think the Chevaliers de Sangreal, Pirates of the Caribbean or the Inception cues need so much metal guitars and drumming, if at all. The arrangements for these tracks are already powerful by themselves.

That being said, the jazzy part with Didier Lockwood was awesome and unexpected (no metal guitars/drums)! Such a pleasure to see talented musicians performing together.


----------



## dannymc

> Nonetheless, I think the rock guitars and rock drums are way too loud compared to the orchestra, it sometimes felt like I was watching a metal band with an orchestra in the background, I don't think the Chevaliers de Sangreal, Pirates of the Caribbean or the Inception cues need so much metal guitars and drumming, if at all. The arrangements for these tracks are already powerful by themselves.



this is exactly how i felt about the concert last year. its a tough one, on the one hand you want to make the tracks contemporary sounding and not 100% orchestral but i felt it leaned too much towards a rock concert. i guess its understandable as deep down i think Hans himself is a rocker.

Danny


----------



## Mr Greg G

dannymc said:


> [...]deep down i think Hans himself is a rocker.
> 
> Danny



Yeah you may be right but it feels as if we would go to a Metallica show, and James Hetfield starts rapping on Master of Puppets, Fade to Black etc because deep down he's a raper and rap is trendy. The result can be cool, but this is not why I came to see Metallica in the first place! Of course I'm exaggerating but you get the point


----------



## Chris Hurst

I was fortunate enough to have got my hands on some tickets for the show in Birmingham last year and it was amazing.

Luckily, one of my friends is playing cello on this tour and she's managed to sort me out a ticket for tonight in Liverpool! Can't wait to see her on stage with Hans and all those other amazing musicians!

@Rctec - I'll see you there! (From whatever row back I'm at!)

Excited!


----------



## Jaap

Just a practical question to figure out a strategy for the wednesday in Amsterdam. Got the info that the estimated ending time is 23.00. For the ones that been there. Is this corrrect or did it take longer/shorter? If it ends after 23.00 I will have to take the car but otherwise I can come relaxed by train.
Really looking forward to the concert!


----------



## jononotbono

Mr Pringles said:


> I think the rock guitars and rock drums are way too loud compared to the orchestra,



I actually thought the opposite. Let's face it. HZ isn't a conventional composer. He's a rule breaker, a rebel, a Rockstar, and his live band projects that. It's this insane circus band playing rambunctious Rock n Roll with Soul. Turn it up.


----------



## Jetzer

@Jaap Depends a little when your last train leaves and from where. Going to Amsterdam Central takes 20-30 minutes from the Ziggo. I would advise on going by car. I have been at concerts when I didn't really enjoy the last 15 minutes because I was scared I would miss the train. Also, my experience with parking there has been very good, we were away in 10 minutes. No hold-up.


----------



## rottoy

Mr Pringles said:


> because deep down he's a raper


Might wanna change that to "rapper" if poor James ever comes by V.I Control.


----------



## Jaap

Jesse Heslinga said:


> @Jaap Depends a little when your last train leaves and from where. Going to Amsterdam Central takes 20-30 minutes from the Ziggo. I would advise on going by car. I have been at concerts when I didn't really enjoy the last 15 minutes because I was scared I would miss the train. Also, my experience with parking there has been very good, we were away in 10 minutes. No hold-up.



Ok good to know. Last train leaves at 23.30 from Adam Arena to have the right connection back home.
Oh and enjoy as well wednesday Jesse!


----------



## jononotbono

rottoy said:


> Might wanna change that to "rapper" if poor James ever comes by V.I Control.



"Poor James"! Too good!


----------



## passsacaglia

Saw him in Stockholm in May, WAHOAHOAHOAH! Sooo much love and never had so much goosebumpz ever at a concert, believe me. So much love for the crew, one guy had a birthday that night and whole crowd bursted in the swedish happy birthday anthem, damn. Every single time Hans could he gave sucha credit to everyone in the orchestra, people behind some films, tracks, and some extra stuff, totally loved every millisecond of the show.

That experience totally lifted myself as a composer, again, believe me. One of my best nights and hours I've spent.
What a show...what a show. Lion King, Thin Red Line, Batman, Gladiator...ouch!..."Time" and at last Interstellar, damn I'm shivering just typing this. The 3D visualizations were also super duper cool, ouch, goosebumps again.

Hans Zimmer, from the bottom of my heard, a Big Thank You. Guys who're going to see him and the Show, Enjoy.
- You'll love it. 
//Dave


----------



## Jetzer

@Jaap Ok, 23:30 from Adam Arena you should be fine. Still, I never like to leave it to the last train myself 

And thanks, you too. Looking forward to Wednesday!!


----------



## Mr Greg G

jononotbono said:


> I actually thought the opposite. Let's face it. HZ isn't a conventional composer. He's a rule breaker, a rebel, a Rockstar, and his live band projects that. It's this insane circus band playing rambunctious Rock n Roll with Soul. Turn it up.


You mean that you thought the drums and guitars weren't loud enough?
Well I'm not against incorporating electric guitars and pop/metal drums but they were way too present. I couldn't even distinctly hear the orchestra and choir parts which were the reason I came to see the show. Like I said, don't get me wrong, I really liked the show but I think it would have been even better by lowering the volume of electric guitars + metal drums by 10db. I'm speaking only about metal drums, because the drums were perfect during the jazz part with Didier Lockwood, Lion king etc.


----------



## jononotbono

Mr Pringles said:


> You mean that you thought the drums and guitars weren't loud enough?



No. I just said "turn it up" for a bit of Rock n Roll humour. You know, Like turn it up to 11?!? I thought the mix levels were great. I expected nothing less. It's a HZ gig.


----------



## lucky909091

I'm just chiming in to ask you about the announced concert DVD. It should be on the market since Febuary 2017, but there is nothing around yet.
Does anyone know the release date?


----------



## Mr Greg G

jononotbono said:


> It's a HZ gig.


Exactly it's a HZ gig , not Dream Theater that's why I felt a bit let down especially in the 2nd part of the show where these 2 instruments were covering everything. I'm wondering what's the general feeling about this. Anyway...



lucky909091 said:


> I'm just chiming in to ask you about the announced concert DVD. It should be on the market since Febuary 2017, but there is nothing around yet.
> Does anyone know the release date?


It's supposed to be released in 2017 but we don't have a specific release date for now. If I were in HZ's shoes I would release the DVD right before Christmas


----------



## jononotbono

Mr Pringles said:


> Exactly it's a HZ gig , not Dream Theater that's why I felt a bit let down especially in the 2nd part of the show where these 2 instruments were covering everything. I'm wondering what's the general feeling about this.



Perhaps it was where you were seated? I could hear everything. Anyway, we don't share the same opinion and that's fine.


----------



## sourcefor

wish he would come to Florida!!!!!


----------



## pixel

Im just after the show. It was amazing. Best experience in my life. By most of the time I tried to not cry like a baby Speech during Dark Knight Remix was really heartwarming. Shows like this helps to bring back faith that world is wonderful place full of awesomely talented people. This plus dude who couldn't handle my phone camera... 
Thank you and your whole team @Rctec for this show.


----------



## Jetzer

Thank you for the amazing show in Amsterdam @Rctec ! Everyone loved it.

To many favorite moments, but man.. that solo from Guthrie playing Thelma and Louise. Hope a good recording of that will show up someday. Everyone was just mesmerized!


----------



## BenG

Was at the show last night and was blown away!

It was amazing to hear Hans' music live and the production was fantastic. Also great to hear such world-class performers in person


----------



## dannymc

the tour must be nearly over at this stage is it? are there many more dates to come? 

Danny


----------



## mc_deli

i hope the Prague show was good - I 'm gonna see it at my favourite hipster cinema week after next


----------



## jononotbono

Your favourite Hipster cinema? Haha! Do you go to many different "Hipster" cinemas? What makes that one your favourite?


----------



## mc_deli

jononotbono said:


> Your favourite Hipster cinema? Haha! Do you go to many different "Hipster" cinemas? What makes that one your favourite?


My mate opened a 50 seater in an old... er... exotic theatre.. and it's licensed... you can like... you know, drink booze and eat nibbles while watching movies. Comfy sofas for couples. Sound system is ace. And they take requests with the programming. I asked for Wonder Woman... it appeared 2 weeks later! So yeah, you are right, beyond pop ups and the Picture House chain in Blighty, I don't have much to compare


----------



## jononotbono

Loving this You Tube Channel more and more. Definitely looking forward to checking this out when released!


----------



## jononotbono

Just seen this has been uploaded. Behind the scenes and rehearsals...



Such outrageous musicians. The drummer is a bad ass.


----------

